# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طرق إنقاذ الطبخة التي فشلت بأخر لحظة !!

## بياض الثلج

1)..عند إحتراق الأرز ولإزاله الطعم المر والرائحه إرفعي الأرز الغير محروق الى قدر نظيف مع الحرص على إزاله الارز المحروق ثم ضعي طبقه واحده من قشور البصل على وجه الأرز ثم غطي القدر لمده 15 دقيقه وذلك لتمتص قشور البصل الرائحه والطعم ؛ تخلصي من القشور قبل تقديم الأرز . 


طريقه أخرى : 


أنقلي الأرز الغير محروق في قدر آخر أزيلي غطاء القدر وغطي القدر بواحد خبز ( مفرود ) لمده 15 دقيقه ؛؛ لأن الخبز سوف يمتص رائحه الحرق من الأرز . 






2)صلصه بندوره حاره ؟!! أضيفي كوباً من البندوره الطازجه المقطعه او البندوره المعلبه والمفرومه مع تذوق الطعم عند إضافتها حتى يجف الطعم الحار . 





3) .. عند إحتراق البسكويت تحك القطع ومن الناحيه المحروقه بمبشره الجبن وعلى الفتحات الصغيره أو تحك بظهر المنخل .





4) ..كريمه شوكولا ناشفه ؟؟!! أضيفي لها قليلاً من زيت الطهي على دفعات ( ملعقه شاي كل مره ) حتى تلين . 





5) .. شوربه أو مرقه دسمه ؟؟!! لفي مكعب ثلج في ورقه مطبخ نظيفه ومرريها على سطح الشوربه أو المرق . 





6) .. معكرونه لينه ؟؟!! أضيفي قليلاً من زيت الزيتون الى المعكرونه والصلصه أو جبنه مبشوره مع خضروات كالفطر ورشي قليلاً على السطح من فتات الخبز أو البقسماط وأخبزي بالفرن بدرجه 375 حتى يذوب الجبن ويتحمص فتات الخبز " حوالي 20 دقيقه " . 





7) .. بطاطا بوريه سايحه ؟؟!! أضيفي جبنه كريم بمقدار ملعقه طعام في كل مره وأخفقي حتى تسخن . 





8) .. صلصه خفيفه ؟؟!! أخلطي مقدار ملعقه شاي طحين مع ربع كوب ماء ثم يضاف الى الصلصه على شكل نقط مع الخفق ثم تترك الصلصه قليلاً على النار حتى تسخن .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ايوه اعرفت بتضحكو علينا بتحرقو الطبخه  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57): 

ههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم دياتك انا كنت أطبخ بس بطلت  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## anoucha

مرسي بيااااض

----------


## المتميزة

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بياض الثلج

نوررررررررررتوا :Eh S(15):

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

حلوول رهييييييييبة

----------

